# KDE / Compiz - Im closer XD I think..



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, Im not quite sure if this should be in Ports, Xorg, or Window Managers... So I got sick of trying to fix the cluster.... I made of my system, and wipped it! Installed BSD from a fresh download of 7.1-Release (DVD), Installed KDE 3.5, and pkg_add -r compiz-fusion.  I used this as my guide http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/compiz-fusion.html . Now, Im using the Intel card since the Radeon doesn't support.  All installs went well until it was time to start compiz.  I ran this code:

```
$ compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
$compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0
```

I don't even get to the "% emerald --replace &" my bars and stuff disappear and loose the ability to type in windows my mouse still opens windows, and selects text but no typing, I have to ctrl alt backspace to fix. Found an article that suggested trying this:


```
$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
$ compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0
```

I get the same results of my window manager disappearing, and not being able to do anyting.

Here is my xrandr output, pkg_info for xorg & compiz, xorg.conf, & Xorg.0.log

xrandr:

```
$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1152 x 1152
VGA connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 312mm x 234mm
   1024x768       85.0*+   84.9     75.1
   1152x864       74.8
   800x600        84.9     75.0
   640x480        84.6     60.0
   720x400        70.1
$
```

pkg_info xorg & compiz:

```
$ pkg_info|grep xorg
xorg-7.3_2          X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.3       X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.3_3  X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.3 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.3_1    X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.3 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.3 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.3 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.3 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.3 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.3_2 X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-protos-7.3_2   X.org protos meta-port
xorg-server-1.4.2,1 X.Org X server and related programs
$ pkg_info|grep compiz
compiz-0.6.2_2      Compiz Composite/Window Manager
compiz-bcop-0.6.0_1 Code generator for Compiz Fusion Plugins
compiz-fusion-0.6.0_1 Metaport of compiz-fusion
compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.6.0_2 Plugins for Compiz Composite Window Manager
compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.6.0_2 Plugins for Compiz Composite Window Manager
compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0_2 The gconf backend for CompizConfig
compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1_1 Python bindings for the compizconfig library
libcompizconfig-0.6.0 An alternative configuration system for Compiz
$
```

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "My Intel Setup"
	Screen         "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  320   240	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "DEL"
	ModelName    "DELL E773s"
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
	HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0
	VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Option	    "AccelMethod" "EXA"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 24
	Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	  "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	   "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Im not exactly sure what Im doing wrong but but any help would be appreciated.  And, I just got done going through an entire process of upgrading to to stable and trying to upgrade to xorg7.4 and doing the drivers and just a giant mess, and actually not being able to boot x at all with either the intel card or the radeon card... .. so hopefully I don't have to go through all that again.. which is why I wipped the system and started fresh.

Arg.. It's late.. and for some reason I'm incapable of creating a tar tonight...


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

HEY HEY!! http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Intel with AiGLX 
Followed all the instruction except the dbe one because well I found this link from another site that was verbatim.. for the most part: 

```
$LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp &
$ emerald --replace &
$
```

The first time I did it I got a weird error but it worked. the second time it worked perfect. no error nothing  So why does it require all the extra coding to get working??

The only thing is after invoking the first command (compiz) my panel box changes; check the screenshot. it oversizes and Im not sure why? Also, it seems a bit laggy. is that just compiz or my hardware? like when I resize a konsole window... I click and drag and it doesn't do anything for a second or 2 then my computer beeps at me.. and it jumps into place and woobles a bit..

But it maximizes, minimizes, and woobles fine.. OH YEA!!! THE CUBE SPINS (smoothly)!!!!!! sorry guys I've been waiting like 4months to see that on my computer


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

Change the "resize method" in the resize plugin in ccsm.  The default resize method is pretty slow on most cards. 

It looks like you are running gtk-window-decorator by default in that first screenshot.  If you add "emerald" to the Command field in the window decoration plugin, you won't have to run it manually after starting compiz.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, so in ccms -> window management -> resize window -> Default resize mode -> normal (options are normal, outline, rectangle, stretch) which would you recommend? outline?

I don't quite follow what you mean with the gtk-window-decorator I know that I ran the emerald --replace & and I used the Emerald Theme Manager to change to this theme (Adonis_Mod - Engine : Vrunner). Are you suggesting that I should use Themes with the Legacy Engine?

Any thoughts on the Oddly sized panel?


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

I would recommend stretch, personally.

gtk-window-decorator is starting up, but it's not configured to use the normal metacity theme.  That is why the window title bar looks so odd.  But since you want to use emerald in the first place, you can simply add 'emerald' to the command field in ccsm --> window decorations, and have it start automatically with compiz.  Then you won't get the odd looking window title bar and you won't have to start emerald from the command line.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

wait, I don't think we are talking about the same thing. I'm talking about the task bar, the four squares representing the desktops. they are way huge compared to what they normally are.  Even in that screen shot.  I've changed the actual theme I'm using since then. I added that to the ccsm anyway, thanks because that will help save some time. but will that also fix the task bar?


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, sorry, I didn't realize you were referring to the pager in the panel.  I'm not sure why that's happening, but KDE3 never really did support compiz viewports particularly well, and I'd guess that plays a large part in how the pager is being drawn.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

hmm.. so no Idea's eh? should I try updating because that left me with no X server at all last time...But now that its all working I may be fine?

If I make a start up script I have to chmod +x it right? so it will become executable?


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

This is not an Xorg issue, but a KDE3 issue, I believe.  I don't remember ever having that specific problem myself when using KDE3, but there were numerous other issues with the pager and taskbar, so I would assume it's related.  If you restart the pager with 'dcop kicker kicker restart' does it still look the same?

Yes, if you make a start up script, you need to run chmod +x on it to make it executable.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

HAHAHA! yea it fixed it alright!  Take a look at the screen shot it took the whole space which appears to be the same size and split it up into 16 squares instead of the 4, it looks kinda funny XD I Also just rebooted & stretch improved speeds by like 10,000 Thanks!


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

That's definitely a problem with the lack of viewport support in KDE3.  Make sure that the number of desktops is set to 1 in ccsm --> general options --> desktop size.  If that doesn't work, right click on the pager and configure the number of desktops that way.  Set it to 1.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

hmm.. Both are set to 1, now.  I re-ran that code you gave me and it still looks the exact same.  what I have noticed is that they are even like 1,5,9 & 13 are the same desktop. just repeated.

Hmm... everytime.. I right click on the boxes -> Configure Desktops -> change it to 1 and hit apply -> ok and it closes. and nothing happens and if I open it again its set back to 4 do I need to reboot KDE for the changes to take affect?

Just rebooted KDE and Its back to 4 but they are still the size of the 16 :\
Is there a way I can just get rid of it? or do you have anything else up your sleeve I can try? oh and It's normal until I run my Start-Compiz script.


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry, but I really don't.  The issue is that compiz is giving you 4 viewports, and KDE is set for 4 desktops.  4x4=16.

All I can really offer is that KDE4 does not have this particular problem.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

hmm.. do you think my system will handle kde4?

Intel Celeron 2.8Ghz
Onboard card.
2GB Ram


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

WELL! I don't have an exact solution. But by changing the Panels to 1 prior to starting compiz allows full control of the panels again.  Maybe this is a glitch or a workaround In any event I figured I would post in case anyone ever ends up referencing this article...  So All I did was restart X, change Panels from 4 to 1 apply; it placed 1 panel, start compiz go back in change it to 4 it put 16  changed it back to 1 again and had a nice 4  wala


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, your system should be able to run KDE4, I would think.


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

And I should safely be able to test without affecting kde3.5 or compiz by following this article correct : http://wiki.freebsd.org/KDE4/Install or is there a better article?

Oh, I was looking up some of the short-cut keys for compiz and just a quick question whats the 'super' key? for instance: http://www.keyxl.com/aaa02c8/388/Compiz-Fusion-keyboard-shortcuts.htm

Super+Shift+Drag Left Mouse = Draw Fire
Super+Shift+C = Clear Fire
-------------------------------------------------
Nevermind.. messed around a bit and figured out Super is the windows key... they should just call it that..  I mean I realize its not windows OS but ... Its still the Windows Key when you look at your keyboard


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

To install KDE4, all I did was 'cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4; sudo make install clean distclean'

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 20, 2009)

whats the difference between "make install clean" and "make install clean distclean" ?


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

distclean also removes the downloaded source packages from /usr/ports/distfiles/

Adam


----------



## Lego (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help man! Im so happy to see compiz working. 

SO! LOL I had apache, bind, mysql, php, roundcube, webmin, and all that fun stuff installed and working perfectly before the wipe... Think I could get apache working ..... NOPE! LOL.  webmin installed fine(and it working). but for the life of me I can't get apache... Figures though.. But Im sure apache and bind is alot easier to fix then xorg/kde/driver all being mix-matched and trying to fix that


----------

